# Normal Golden Supplies and Cuts



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

I know this is a wierd question... im kinda bumping to see if anyone has answers....


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to say I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. Perhaps if you'd be more specific you might get more responses. 

One thing I like to do is use the thinning shears facing the same direction as the hair growth and sort of skim the top of the coat as I cut. This gets the hairs that stick up and helps get a uniform length, blending all the hair together.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh sorry! I reread it and _I_ was a bit confused... Lets just stick with grooming tips!


----------

